
The Income You Need to Live Comfortably in 50 U.S. Cities - ourmandave
http://twocents.lifehacker.com/the-income-you-need-to-live-comfortably-in-50-u-s-citi-1771673713
======
WalterSear
50-30-20 doesn't leave enough room in the savings for retirement as well as
long term expenses, such as cars, houses, extended unemployment and emergency
healthcare, or emergencies in your family.

In other words, these numbers are ~20% lower than they should be.

------
ourmandave
Link to actual article...

[http://www.gobankingrates.com/personal-finance/much-money-
ne...](http://www.gobankingrates.com/personal-finance/much-money-need-live-
comfortably-biggest-cities/)

